# Sting Nettles????



## Lolilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all, I hope you are having a great end of the year. Lola (7 months) and I have been taken advantage of the Christmas break and had lovely long walks in the past days. Anyway, it was yesterday when we got back from one of them that I noticed some bumps in her coat, mainly on one side. I thought they had been sting nettles but she does not seem to be in any discomfort at all and has been behaving as a normal 7 month old, VERY lively. This morning the bumps were almost gone and as it has been raining we did not go out for that long and just took her around the block for her exercise. The bumps seem to have re-activated again even if it has been more than two hours since we came back. Here is a picture, anyone had a similar situation? Has seen something like this before? should I get worried?
Many thanks is advance and have a great start of the year.
Best wishes for 2012.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It looks like hives from an allergic reaction to something. My mom's chihuahua had them once and we gave her Benadryl (per the vet's directions). It cleared up in a day or two.


----------



## Lolilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Pfew...Thanks ever so much for your response. They looked a bit scary and was not sure if I had to run to the vet or not...
Have a very happy new year!!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

The question is what is she allergic to?

Is there salt or sand on the roads where you are walking her? I have heard of dogs being allergic to road salt, or sand, etc...

Just a thoguht. 

Good luck!


----------

